# Hello from Aus!



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Im new to this forum and thought I would post up some pics of my car:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Looking very tidy on those work wheels, different & a brake from the norn...


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Cheers,

Yeah I love the wheels!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Beautiful car! welcome to the forum


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice R32 mate, is this still the original paint or did you have it resprayed?


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Its original paint.

The car was bought in Japan and my friend lived with it there for 12months and imported it personally. It was bought from a reputable car dealer rather than the auctions. I visited my mate while he was there and drove it in Japan. He never intended selling it but due to circumstances beyond his control he had to sell it, and I couldn't let it go to someone else...


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Well looked after then?


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Well the condition is far better than any I looked at here. In the time he owned it he treated it very well, so i knew its condition. From the ones I did look at before that I had decided I would not bother buying a GTR, but this one was diff!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

You lucky boy!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Another aussie on the forums, sweet! Pitty you're from victoria


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Stunning!

Butuz


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks great mate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice car, welcome to the forum.


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Victoria is "the place to be" though... it says it on our number plates so it must be true!! haha


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

nice to meet another aussie...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice! Simple and Clean. How I like it....


----------



## Jonno1706 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely car you have there bud. Whats your spec?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

White R32's are the bees knees. I was talking to a chap in Japan who is australian, are you all mad on monty python like he is. HAHAHAAH

Great car.

:smokin:


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Jonno1706 said:


> Lovely car you have there bud. Whats your spec?


Its just a 92 GTR. not a vspec or N1 or anything.

mods wise, its relatively standard bar:
- 5Zigen 4" cat back exhaust
- HKS Mushroom pod filters
- Greddy Profec B II EBC
- Tein Super-street coilover suspension
- HKS Chassis strengthening kit
- 18 x 9.5 WORK XT7
- Genuine N1 front lip, N1 rear lip and N1 front slots


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Very nice!! I'm loving the wheels. I have the same but mine are 17's.


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

r32line said:


> Its just a 92 GTR. not a vspec or N1 or anything.
> 
> mods wise, its relatively standard bar:
> - 5Zigen 4" cat back exhaust
> ...


Maybe a silly question...
Can you elaborate a bit on the HKS chassis strengthening kit? tried to google it but didn't really find anything.
Is there a link to more info?


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Jebu said:


> Maybe a silly question...
> Can you elaborate a bit on the HKS chassis strengthening kit? tried to google it but didn't really find anything.
> Is there a link to more info?


Strut braces?

Victoria " the place to be, with bad weather "

:chuckle: :chuckle:  :clap: 

Beautiful gtr by the way, looks stunning in white!


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: very nice mate.


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Jebu said:


> Maybe a silly question...
> Can you elaborate a bit on the HKS chassis strengthening kit? tried to google it but didn't really find anything.
> Is there a link to more info?


I havent got a link unfortunately. Basically its underbody thick bracing that bolts onto the chassis to increase rigidity...


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

r32line said:


> I havent got a link unfortunately. Basically its underbody thick bracing that bolts onto the chassis to increase rigidity...


Correction, I found a pic of the kit:


----------



## alexnova (May 12, 2008)

r32line said:


> Im new to this forum and thought I would post up some pics of my car:


A fellow Aussie! Hey mate!


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

Hey buddy!


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

A picture i took the other weekend... Thought I would put it up:


----------



## JETGTR (Sep 15, 2007)

Great looking R u got there mate... and good to see another melbourne boy on here. GOTTA LOVE WHITE GTR'S :thumbsup:


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

^ Thanks mate! Yeah from the time I first saw an r32 in white I knew it was my fav colour. I don't come on here as much, sau has more relevent content for me but still very interesting forum! Great to see Skylines all around the world.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the works! What offset?


----------



## r32line (May 6, 2008)

18 x 9.5 at all 4 corners

I am pretty sure the offset is 12.


----------

